# Scores of the week



## SBFDad (Sep 2, 2017)

For inquiring minds since the DA website for take days to update. Post away...


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 2, 2017)

LAG03s over Nomads 2-1
LAG04s over Nomads 4-0
LAG05s over Nomads 5-0

LAFC04s over LAUFA 7-1

Pats04s draw Surf 3-3


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 2, 2017)

LAFC04s over LAUFA 6-1


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 2, 2017)

Fishme1 said:


> LAFC04s over LAUFA 6-1


Guess my source was off a little.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 2, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> Guess my source was off a little.


 You were close !


----------



## Myleftfoot (Sep 2, 2017)

SBFDad said:


> LAG03s over Nomads 2-1
> LAG04s over Nomads 4-0
> LAG05s over Nomads 5-0
> 
> ...


Galaxy 2-1 is a much closer result then expected.
Real So Cal vs. Sacramento Republic - Rescheduled 
Albion 2-1 Silicon Valley


----------



## Endgame (Sep 2, 2017)

Galaxy 2-1 is unexpected. Just looked at Galaxys roster(21 players) and they are stacked, can't wait to see game report to see who got into game and how many subs were used. Looks like Galaxy picked up 3 new players who are already tops at there position, also interesting to see if the boys who were playing up last year will being playing there age group this year? Roster also shows 5-7 players that hardly got any playing time last year, these kids would all be starting on other academies.... why do they continue to choose to sit on the bench? are the practices that good? are they still being developed?


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 2, 2017)

LAG01/02 over Nomads 6-1
LAG99/00 over Nomads 3-0


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 2, 2017)

Correction...

LAG99/00 over Nomads 5-0


----------



## Myleftfoot (Sep 2, 2017)

Endgame said:


> Galaxy 2-1 is unexpected. Just looked at Galaxys roster(21 players) and they are stacked, can't wait to see game report to see who got into game and how many subs were used. Looks like Galaxy picked up 3 new players who are already tops at there position, also interesting to see if the boys who were playing up last year will being playing there age group this year? Roster also shows 5-7 players that hardly got any playing time last year, these kids would all be starting on other academies.... why do they continue to choose to sit on the bench? are the practices that good? are they still being developed?


Didn’t they recruit 4?


----------



## seuss (Sep 3, 2017)

Can anyone tell us how LAFC '05 did yesterday?


----------



## xav10 (Sep 3, 2017)

seuss said:


> Can anyone tell us how LAFC '05 did yesterday?


6-3 over Laufa


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 3, 2017)

Rumor is some 03 Nomads players were moonlighting down at a Hotspurs tourney this weekend in an 02 bronze bracket. Not asserting this as fact, simply rumor. Can't imagine its true as they would be violating policy. People said they were wearing #s in the 60s and 70s.


----------



## younothat (Sep 3, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Rumor is some 03 Nomads players were moonlighting down at a Hotspurs tourney this weekend in an 02 bronze bracket. Not asserting this as fact, simply rumor. Can't imagine its true as they would be violating policy. People said they were wearing #s in the 60s and 70s.


With social media being what it is, pictures everywhere doesn't seem like a good decision if players are doing this. 

Rules and Regulations
https://ussoccer.box.com/s/38y02zvnb19bdzjmesn6k5t9zonsl97s

Not that there is some da task force looking after this or anything but.... 

"Academy Clubs may not permit any Academy Player to participate on a non Academy team during the Academy Season"

"Academy Clubs will be held accountable for the actions of their players"

One or two weeks is just a blip on the radar of the 10-month academy season, don't read to much into a result in any given week, especially early in the season. 

 At the showcase break points and after you play some of the those teams also will have a better idea where a given team really stands.


----------



## El Clasico (Sep 3, 2017)

Do you know why there is no DA "task force"?  Because if there were, the DA would be worse than it already is. The ballers are going to ball and there is nothing that DA can do about it and nothing that the clubs can do about it.  Do you think they don't know? Or that they haven't seen it? Or been told about it?  Ballers will ALWAYS play. Only the kids on the bubble need to follow the rules.  Don't bother wasting your time or mine by trying to tell me otherwise, it would just show me where your kids is on the roster and how naive you are.


----------



## mahrez (Sep 3, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Do you know why there is no DA "task force"?  Because if there were, the DA would be worse than it already is. The ballers are going to ball and there is nothing that DA can do about it and nothing that the clubs can do about it.  Do you think they don't know? Or that they haven't seen it? Or been told about it?  Ballers will ALWAYS play. Only the kids on the bubble need to follow the rules.  Don't bother wasting your time or mine by trying to tell me otherwise, it would just show me where your kids is on the roster and how naive you are.


You might want to talk with the nomads "baller" and leading scorer from last year's DA 03 team how he ended up becoming ineligible part way through last season. The club took swift action on that one just like the Galaxy, Golden State, and others will continue to do so.

"Ballers don't play low level flight 2 tournaments unless they are wannabes anyway so good luck with that.


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 4, 2017)

mahrez said:


> You might want to talk with the nomads "baller" and leading scorer from last year's DA 03 team how he ended up becoming ineligible part way through last season. The club took swift action on that one just like the Galaxy, Golden State, and others will continue to do so.
> 
> "Ballers don't play low level flight 2 tournaments unless they are wannabes anyway so good luck with that.


What happened?


----------



## NumberTen (Sep 4, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> What happened?


CHULA VISTA FC ACADEMY LOPEZ


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 4, 2017)

seuss said:


> Can anyone tell us how LAFC '05 did yesterday?


LAFC05 vs LAUFA05   6-3 LAFC05 won


----------



## coachrefparent (Sep 4, 2017)

NumberTen said:


> CHULA VISTA FC ACADEMY LOPEZ


I was wondering why he was ineligible.


----------



## NumberTen (Sep 4, 2017)

Even Ballers have to go to practice.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Sep 5, 2017)

How did the teams look?


----------



## ferbert (Sep 5, 2017)

PinoyBoy said:


> How did the teams look?


I think all teams are pretty good. 
All 05 players  are experimenting variants in their anatomy at this point. that might cause ups and downs in between teams. 
So far, very happy with the quality of  training, organization  and professionalism here on DA.
take off my hat to applaud the efforts of these institutions (ea. DA team) to make our kids better players.
I had seen Strikers, Lafc, Laufa, Surf, Arsenal, LA Galaxy SD, Nomads & Albion. the first four on my list are the strongest. (in my opinion)


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 9, 2017)

Heard thru grapevine. Albion 2005 DA beat Strikers DA 2005 3-0. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Wez (Sep 9, 2017)

Purabarca said:


> Heard thru grapevine. Albion 2005 DA beat Strikers DA 2005 3-0. Can anyone confirm?


Confirmed.


----------



## Purabarca (Sep 10, 2017)

Thanks Wez........


----------



## taylorguitar (Sep 10, 2017)

Anyone know the Albion/Striker U16/17  result?  FC Gokden State beat Barca 1-0 in same age group.


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 16, 2017)

LAG04s over Arsenal 3-0
LAFC04s over Nomads 3-1


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Any other 04 scores ?


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 23, 2017)

Strikers 04 over LAFC 2-0

LAG 03 over Silicon Valley 4-0


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 23, 2017)

Pats 04 over LAGSD 5-3


----------



## SBFDad (Sep 30, 2017)

FCGS04s over LAG04s 4-2

LAFC04s over Arsenal04s 9-1

LAUFA04s over Pats04s 3-2


----------



## SBFDad (Oct 7, 2017)

Pats/Strikers 2004s 2-2 draw


----------

